# Apple tablet: New details leaked



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Apple tablet: New details leaked - Apple 2.0 - Fortune Brainstorm Tech


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Rapidly..... losing..... interest..... XX)


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I think the facial recognition for different family members sounds cool...and just a little creepy.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> I think the facial recognition for different family members sounds cool...and just a little creepy.


I agree.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> Apple tablet: New details leaked - Apple 2.0 - Fortune Brainstorm Tech


Nothing terribly unbelievable in that article... my only 'concern' is the price right now. We'll find out in less than a week!


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

rgray said:


> Rapidly..... losing..... interest..... XX)


My thoughts exactly.................


----------



## jefflichty (Sep 12, 2009)

i was interested until people started saying it will be connected to a cell provider (one more bill i don't need or want) also since i wanted it for photography unless its running a full OS loss of interest ...... still curious of the price though.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rumour has it that the new tablet will run on common electricity.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Still unsure why you would want a 10 inch iPhone? Add-on manufacturers will be chomping at the bit to supply the screen covers, sleeves, keyboards, mouse, cooling fan tray, stereo speakers, et all ..... Wouldn't a beefed up Mac Air with a price drop make more sense? 

While we're in the dreaming department, I would like to see a rollup screen, we have roll up keyboards, why not a screen that makes presentations for the road warrior easier .... not infocus machine, no lamp bulbs, just take the thing out of you breifcase and hang it ..... no need for a tablet then.

I think people have been watching way too much CSI.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

i still think this product is destined to fail...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Rps said:


> Still unsure why you would want a 10 inch iPhone? Add-on manufacturers will be chomping at the bit to supply the screen covers, sleeves, keyboards, mouse, cooling fan tray, stereo speakers, et all ..... Wouldn't a beefed up Mac Air with a price drop make more sense?


Agreed. I can see little use for this device and if it has to have a cell company involved, it is a loser coming out of the gate.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

The potential for textbooks is intriguing but I don't see what this thing can do that a laptop can't do.

I would personally have no use for this thing.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Let's see how close the new thang is to this design from 1983:





> *Photos of frog design's early tablet prototypes for Apple from the 1980's.*
> 
> _The "Bashful" -- named after the story-book elf in Snow White -- was created alongside the Apple IIe as an extension of the Snow White design language that frog Founder Hartmut Essligner helped create for the company in 1983. Concepts for this early pre-touch tablet included one with an attached keyboard and one with a floppy disk drive and convenient handle for maximum portability. An attached stylus helped the user interact with the screen. One frog/Apple tablet concept also included an attached phone_.


(BoingBoing)


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> i still think this product is destined to fail...





SINC said:


> Agreed. I can see little use for this device and if it has to have a cell company involved, it is a loser coming out of the gate.





MaxPower said:


> The potential for textbooks is intriguing but I don't see what this thing can do that a laptop can't do.
> 
> I would personally have no use for this thing.


+1. A student, or at least my students or students in our lab, would *need* a full computer. If they can afford this thing AS WELL, cool. But INSTEAD is not going to happen. So the thing can do textbooks - big hairy.... Textbook publishers would be utter fools to exclude ordinary laptops/notebooks.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

MaxPower said:


> I would personally have no use for this thing.


Anybody not ready to embrace the whole e-book thing would have no use for this. I'm quite open to having magazine subscriptions on the tablet as well as reading books.

I use my iPod Touch for quick internet lookups around the house. In fact, it's rarely used as a music player and sits usually on my coffee table in my family room. Having a 10" screen on my iPod Touch would make it much more usable to me. My MBPs sit in my home office where I do serious work.

IMHO, this device will complement a notebook, not replace it. What will make or break it is the price of the device itself and the cost of the content made for the device.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*No OSX no buy!*

If it's not running on OSX or similar but just another glorified iphone or touch, it's not for me or my kids. At least run MW or some word program and adobe software would be nice.


----------



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

The tablet is more for convenience than anything else. Just like the iPhone was a thing of convenience. It's easier to take the tablet to the washroom than a laptop. I really do think that price will be an important factor in its adoption. So I really do hope that he rumor about it being ridiculously cheap is true.


----------



## mmp (Oct 20, 2001)

This is something I would actually buy. Looks super convenient to use while watching tv, use on a trip as a movie viewer, download pics off of my dslr during a trip until I get back to my desktop and be able to actually view them, the mobility possibilities are endless and I'm sure Apple will have just one more thing that will expand it's usefulness beyond what I am thinking. Maybe this will be the ultimate wireless device for the home entertainment market including even a remote to integrate it all (before you laugh consider what you just paid for that top of the line logitech harmony 1100 remote). For those where an ipod is not enough and a laptop is too much. Super lightweight and portable.

Maybe I am out to lunch...


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Why are you taking a MacBook into the washroom... had to ask...


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm with ya, mmp. I don't think you're out to lunch. We'll find out in a few days...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Why are you taking a MacBook into the washroom... had to ask...


For inspiration...


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it would be a big hit for schools with laptop programs if the tablet had some kind of a textbook store just like the app store for the iphone.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I'm really not seeing any kind of value to this gadget. The whole textbook thing sounds interesting, but apple would be silly to start such a service and not make it available to their laptops and desktop machines. A student already has (and needs) a laptop, so why would he need another device. I'm really having a problem trying to comprehend what this device will do, that can't already be accomplished with an iPhone or (and) a macbook? Seriously, the last thing a student, or anybody for that matter, needs is a nother device with monthly subscription fees. I'll resereve judgment until I see this thing, but I really can't help feeling it will be a flop!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Overheard: Steve Jobs Says Apple Tablet “Will Be The Most Important Thing I’ve Ever Done.”


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jefflichty said:


> i was interested until people started saying it will be connected to a cell provider (one more bill i don't need or want) also since i wanted it for photography unless its running a full OS loss of interest ...... still curious of the price though.


I agree.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Joker Eh said:


> I agree.


Unless there is some kind of automatic tethering to your iphone


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

I really doubt the iSlate will have to be tethered to a cell provider (though that maybe an option for those who want to be super mobile) as we haven't heard any rumours about talks with cell providers about exclusivity or pricing, which a new product is sure to start off with.


----------



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

I think Apple recognizes that iSlate isn't doing anything new, but is a novel way of doing things that we currently do. If Jobs is willing to stake his reputation on this one, then I think he may literally go for broke and heavily take losses on the actual cost of the tablet in order to ensure mass adoption. Apple is sitting pretty on 50+ billion dollars, it would be wise for them to low ball on the asking price of the tablet and make up for it elsewhere.

This could be the ultimate loss leader for them and recoup the costs down the road with their other products, apps and etc. Sounds crazy, but they are the only company that's crazy enough to do something like this. More than features and 3G, the cost will be the major determining factor for it's mass appeal.

If you could have the coolest product that you don't really need, but it's affordable why wouldn't you get it? In order to crush other future competing products, as longs as Apple prices it right, other companies just wouldn't be able to compete without taking heavier losses.

That's my 5 cents.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

switch said:


> I think Apple recognizes that iSlate isn't doing anything new, but is a novel way of doing things that we currently do.


I really have to disagree with that. Can you imagine what Steve's presentation will be like (he is handling this one isn't he?) if he were to introduce the iPad and demo it showing how it can read books, magazines, surf, and check email? Yawn. Steve will not bring a product to market without it being able to offer the world something that can not be had anywhere else in the world. He needs to have the audience go wow, and have their jaws drop to the floor. I really don't know exactly what this device is going to do, but I can absolutely guarantee that it will be something that we never imagined. If I'm wrong, and the iPad just does the obvious, then I'm afraid it is destined for failure.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

switch said:


> This could be the ultimate loss leader for them and recoup the costs down the road with their other products, apps and etc.


Sounds highly illogical for a _hardware_ manufacturer. Don't forget Apple makes very little with it's iTunes Store, the media/apps are sold to barely cover expenses so that they can sell more iPods/iPhones. An excellent strategy that's got them to where they are today.

Today, a top of the line iPod Touch is selling for $399 US. How cheap can the iThing be so as not to kill iPT sales? The solution? Sell it for $799 (same as a new unlocked iPhone, by the way) and offer an (almost) _FREE_ subscription to whatever compatible media/apps it has to offer.

But maybe like andreww said, the iThing is yet another never before imagined, holy [email protected] item the world can't live without. Or, it's the Cube all over again. His Steveness introduced that one too, don't forget.

*My 2¢


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Saw on the Mid day news today that the iSlate could save the publishing industry,
Also they said that Steve Jobs said that the "item to be announced"
is the most important thing he has ever done. 

We'll know soon enough what that will be.

Dave


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Like I said, I think we are in store for something groundbraking tomorrow. Steve is no idiot, and he knows as well as you and I that a 10 inch, $800 iPod touch isn't going to sell. Mark my words, by this time tomorrow you will be shaking your heads muttering "holy $hit"


----------



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

I have a feeling the ground-breaking thing will be the tech behind it, but not what we do with it. I can imagine the thing looking and feeling like it's out of this world, but we are interacting with magazines and watching tv and stuff. I do believe they are going for long term growth and profitability. They can safely afford to.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Not Steve's style. He's a vanguard. He doesn't grow products, he starts on top then climbes higher.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

I agree, that's why this device has been so long to come to market, both the market wasn't ready for it before and the technology wasn't advanced enough.


----------



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

I think the real allure of the tablet is the lifestyle and with lot of the current to future products are dependent on a whole media/connectivity Eco-system. What will make the tablet truly fabulous will be the ability to have access to tons of great media. 
The iPhone is truly only great with a data plan, where you are always connected and not have to worry about how much data we are consuming. If Steve could have his way, he would want to control the wireless networks so that he could provide seemless connectivity to all of the iproducts.
Having Apple's version of ebooks and emags on the tablets will really start to make print media irrelevant like the floppy disk. 
More than Apple it will be the various media outlets that will destroy the experience by holding onto old-school models and nickle and diming rather than embracing the new future and looking for newer ways to generate revenue.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'd really love to have a multi flexible style all in one computer,
It'll probably look a lot like the Wacom Bamboo, Except with more features,
Like the ability to be a standalone unit and not be dependent on a computer.

Dave


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

switch said:


> Having Apple's version of ebooks and emags on the tablets will really start to make print media irrelevant like the floppy disk.
> More than Apple it will be the various media outlets that will destroy the experience by holding onto old-school models and nickle and diming rather than embracing the new future and looking for newer ways to generate revenue.


I understand where you are coming from, but couldn't all that be accomplished on a laptop? If apple is starting some kind of media service tomorrow, which I think is highly likely, it would be silly to restrict that service to iPads only. Who knows?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I think the catch phrase will be,
"It's the size of a paperback novel"

Dave


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

Macfury said:


> Rumour has it that the new tablet will run on common electricity.


Are you sure it's not *iElectricity*


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

andreww said:


> I understand where you are coming from, but couldn't all that be accomplished on a laptop? If apple is starting some kind of media service tomorrow, which I think is highly likely, it would be silly to restrict that service to iPads only. Who knows?


"Silly" is not a strong enough term. "Insane" would be more accurate.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Why are you taking a MacBook into the washroom... had to ask...


Porn


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

*Simulated iSlab Home screen*









What might a tablet's home screen look like? | Laptop | MacUser | Macworld


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

andreww said:


> Unless there is some kind of automatic tethering to your iphone


Tethering is a very good idea. That way, you could still have your 3G access (where available) if you already have an iPhone with, say 6GB of data for $30/month and not be stuck with another monthly bill. It would suck if you lived/worked in a region where the only thing available was Edge, however.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

andreww said:


> I really have to disagree with that. Can you imagine what Steve's presentation will be like (he is handling this one isn't he?) if he were to introduce the iPad and demo it showing how it can read books, magazines, surf, and check email? Yawn. Steve will not bring a product to market without it being able to offer the world something that can not be had anywhere else in the world. He needs to have the audience go wow, and have their jaws drop to the floor. I really don't know exactly what this device is going to do, but I can absolutely guarantee that it will be something that we never imagined. If I'm wrong, and the iPad just does the obvious, then I'm afraid it is destined for failure.


Being able to read content is only part of the equation here, methinks. The emphasis will be what you can DO with it…the color splotches are a hint. If this device can also work like a handwriting pad in addition to typing, and you can draw and paint on it…well now we're talking about a whole new world of possibilities. Since you can do those things already on an iPhone or an iPod Touch courtesy of the app store, the scale and possibilities on a larger touchscreen will be quite enticing.


----------



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

McGraw-Hill CEO Confirms Apple Tablet, iPhone OS Based, Going to Be "Terrific" - Mac Rumors


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

An Apple tablet is a smashed and cracked screen epidemic just _waiting_ to happen.


Just sayin'.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Patently Apple reports 13 new patents awarded to Apple for touch interface...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

switch said:


> McGraw-Hill CEO Confirms Apple Tablet, iPhone OS Based, Going to Be "Terrific"


*HOLY H-E-DOUBLE-HOCKEYSTICKS!!!
*


> Yeah, Very exciting. Yes, they'll make their announcement tomorrow on this one. We have worked with Apple for quite a while. And the Tablet will be based on the iPhone OS and so it will be transferable. So what you are going to be able to do now is we have a consortium of e-books. We have 95% of our materials in e-book format. So now with the tablet you're going to open up the higher education market, the professional market. The tablet is just going to be terrific."


_Steve Jobs' head just exploded.__
_


----------

